# Weight pulling!!



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there anyone here who has american staffies or staffordshire bull terriers that live in the brisbane QLD area. 

The American staffordshire terrier club of QLD is holding weight pull comps in conjuction with the Alaskan Malamute and Siberian Husky Social Club of QLD. ( held at OXLEY)

We are looking for people who would be interested in this fun sport for working dogs. they are also organising social events for staff owners. the season starts in march. dogs must be 18mths and over to pull the cart in comp, but 12mths as fun and training.

If you have any ideas for fun dog sports or outings please let me know. And if you would like to join you can http://www.qldamstaffclub.com/images/Forms/MembershipForm.pdf.

ALL BREEDS ARE WELCOME TO PARTICIPATE.

cheers
julie


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

idea for fun dog sport... if your dog LURVES fetch (as does my krazy kelpie!) then flyball is for you.... its heaps of fun for them as its running and jumping and balls all in one!

as for weight pulling, i don't think my dog is strong enough for that....  but it sounds so much fun. they have such cool things for dogs to do nowadays.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

thanks for that. were mostly looking for supporters for weight pulling.

most bigger breeds can do it as it is a body to weight ratio.

working dogs love it and its a fun day out for the owners as well. you never know your dog could gain a champ title.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

if thats your dog its SUPER STRONG! and beautiful. I hate how those breeds of dogs get bad reputations. They are absolute sooks!


----------



## licky (Jan 2, 2009)

correct me if im wrong but arent these dogs renowned for being an aggressive breed.
when i was doin work placement at the vet a poodle was brought in with its neck almost being torn out and its head chompped on, plus the lady who owned the poodle was taken to hospital and needed stitches up her arm. all this came about because the owners of the staffy let it off the leash because they thought it was tame..

and anyways when staffys needed check ups and stuff it was hell tryin to hold them back from any other dog. anyways thats what i picked up from my experiences as a work placement boy. 

isnt there surposed to be an illegal breed of this dog anyways OR you need a permit to keep em ??

sorry didnt mean to ruin your thread


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 2, 2009)

Staffies are fine. Most are quite placid and only some get aggressive. Most of the time that is from an aggressive upbringing. 

American pitbulls I believe are illegal. Not staffys though. 

My cousins have a beautiful big staffy. He's only 1y/o and huge. Super fit too, walks about 6 - 7 km a day. I'll let em know about this comp when I see them next, he's got a real chance I reckon. Huge, superfit and has way too much energy for his own good... Sounds like a winner.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

licky said:


> correct me if im wrong but arent these dogs renowned for being an aggressive breed.
> when i was doin work placement at the vet a poodle was brought in with its neck almost being torn out and its head chompped on, plus the lady who owned the poodle was taken to hospital and needed stitches up her arm. all this came about because the owners of the staffy let it off the leash because they thought it was tame..
> 
> and anyways when staffys needed check ups and stuff it was hell tryin to hold them back from any other dog. anyways thats what i picked up from my experiences as a work placement boy.
> ...


 
exhibit a of my previous statement..... these breeds of dogs (staffys, mastiffs, bulldogs) get bad REPUTATIONS. but it is all in the way people raise their pets. if your master is mean to you, you're going to be an aggressive dog. if you aren't socialised properly at an early age, you don't know how to interract with other dogs. 
In my opinion, small breed dogs are much more snappy and aggressive than larger breeds. but people don't care because of their size. 
also, i did work experience with the RSPCA, and there were a lot of staffys that had passed their behaviour examinations, and were suitable family pets.
i don't want to sound rude about this, but Im extremely passionate about animals, and when people make an assumption about certain breeds or species its pretty upsetting.


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

yes, american pitbulls are illegal. american staffys and american bulldogs (which are bigger than the english bulldogs) are not. a lot of people get confused with the three of them though. its a tad confusing.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

its the deed that should be blamed not the breed. staffies are very friendly and loyal dogs. as any dog there are some that bite depending on their upbringing.

look at the husky that attacked the family baby that doesnt mean huskies are a bad breed but the dog itself had the problem.

and NO there is no law against this breed as many people are you are mistakenly thinking of the pitbull, which is also a wonderful dog.

amstaff and pitbull alike scored one of the highest points in personality testing. they beat rotties, german sheppards malamutes and *Chiwawa. im looking for the site about it now when i find it i'll add the link.*


----------



## m.punja (Jan 2, 2009)

its not the breed its the owners all dogs can be agressive a jack russel can be more vicious where as the bigger breeds just have more strength. I have a german shephard which isn't at all violent. Even when my baby cousin started crying into my dogs face he just looked my cousin in the eye waiting paitently for him to throw his toy  Nice staffy, how did you teach it to drag the weights like that?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jan 2, 2009)

how is he on the leash? dose he pull alot.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

> My cousins have a beautiful big staffy. He's only 1y/o and huge. Super fit too, walks about 6 - 7 km a day. I'll let em know about this comp when I see them next, he's got a real chance I reckon. Huge, superfit and has way too much energy for his own good... Sounds like a winner.


 
that'd be awesome thanks disasterpiece.

thats not our dog just a example pic of a breeders dog. nice though..


----------



## licky (Jan 2, 2009)

amy your right. vet told me the same thing.

it obviously sounds as though u think i hate them but that isnt true, i would actually like to own one some day.
those are just my experiences,but the vet also told me that these dogs are fighters thats why they were bred cause they were used in hunting, agressiveness is in their blood. 
But you know the minority ruins it for the majority, so i guess thats why they r given such a bad rap


----------



## amy5189 (Jan 2, 2009)

licky said:


> amy your right. vet told me the same thing.
> 
> it obviously sounds as though u think i hate them but that isnt true, i would actually like to own one some day.
> those are just my experiences,but the vet also told me that these dogs are fighters thats why they were bred cause they were used in hunting, agressiveness is in their blood.
> But you know the minority ruins it for the majority, so i guess thats why they r given such a bad rap


 
nah, i don't think you hate them, just don't want people thinking bad things. its like when people say snakes are gross and slimey! im like NO THEY ARENT U FOOLS! lol. i really like educating people for the better of animal kind. its kind of my goal in life.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 2, 2009)

licky said:


> correct me if im wrong but arent these dogs renowned for being an aggressive breed.
> when i was doin work placement at the vet a poodle was brought in with its neck almost being torn out and its head chompped on, plus the lady who owned the poodle was taken to hospital and needed stitches up her arm. all this came about because the owners of the staffy let it off the leash because they thought it was tame..
> 
> and anyways when staffys needed check ups and stuff it was hell tryin to hold them back from any other dog. anyways thats what i picked up from my experiences as a work placement boy.
> ...



Breeds bred to fight, can just as easily be taught to be kind and loving if properly socialized.
Having said that, males with males is a bad mix, but you'll find that alot of males fight difference is staffies do more damage.

They are a naturally outgoing in your face dog most of the time but man am i sick of the reputations the breeds get.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

> how is he on the leash? dose he pull alot.


 
we have our on a check chain. plus the dogs learns the difference in pulling weights and going for walks. our dogs obey the heel command untill we let them off the lead, they are really good actually.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyway's so lotsa people join so we can have some fun and good wholesome competition


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 2, 2009)

my female Alaskan won one of those when she was younger, not exactly sure what it is as it was before i got her but i have the certificate here... would love to go and watch though


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 3, 2009)

It is all do on the upbringing of the dog! (hope i spelt that right) any dog can be turned into a aggressive dog for pigging! its only the big breeds that get looked apond becuase they are the dogs that are used. It all depends on how the owner treats them and how the owner brings them up. To the poodle having its neck bit open. Staffies and people dogs not dog dogs. My old staffy use to chase down the feral dogs out at gayndah just becuase they were on his turf! Anyway i hate it how people say that about dogs that they are a aggressive breed. Becuase it is all bull and it all comes down onto the owner!


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 3, 2009)

amy5189;.
In my opinion said:


> Aren't you doing this here,I have to very small dogs and a huge one but they all just act like dogs.Have to lock them all up when we have a barbie cause they all bother people for pats.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 3, 2009)

pike1 said:


> Aren't you doing this here,I have to very small dogs and a huge one but they all just act like dogs.Have to lock them all up when we have a barbie cause they all bother people for pats.




Small dogs are ALLOWED to be snappy by their owners, because of their size they don't consider it a dangerous trait.

I'm a dog groomer, and i am telling you it's JUST as bad.


----------



## funcouple (Jan 3, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the difference is between an american staffy and an american pitbull?? they look the same to me. had someone tell me they thought it as a change of name as the pitbull wouldnt be excepted into dog shows because of its rep as a fighting dog, so the american staffy was named and excepted. is this true??


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Jan 5, 2009)

Funcouple - you heard correct. BUT the lines for pitbulls and amstaffs have changed so much now that there is a difference in the two breeds. the amstaff breeders breed only the calm natured dogs and have steered away from the pitbull lines.

they may have been the same dog before but through time the amstaff have been bred differently and now are recognised as a different breed.

http://www.pitbull.org.au/history.htm - this site cleary shows the relationship between the two.

but that doesnt mean pits ot amstaff are a brutal breed as i said before its the up bringing and individual dogs personality of any breed that can be good or bad.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 5, 2009)

m.punja said:


> its not the breed its the owners all dogs can be agressive a jack russel can be more vicious where as the bigger breeds just have more strength.


 

Couldn't agree more!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 5, 2009)

my amstaff bitch will be 15 in march. Stiff so strong and fit. On where near as massive as she used to be. 
Best pet dogs in the world.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 25, 2009)

i used to do weightpull here in SA with my boy maximus....there are some really good amstaff weightpullers here in SA....
the most my boy has ever pulled was 741kgs he was about 35kgs at the time...works out to be just over 21 times his body weight


----------



## jibba (Feb 25, 2009)

My Sire comes from a weight pulling family. He actually does weight pulling on my mates farm here and there, just to keep it running in his bloodline.

Unfortunately APBT are a banned breed from any official comps, running this breed underground. I know of many people still breeding APBT.

My dogs are the most passionate dogs around, they will lick you until you are covered in saliva  They have never attacked, never disturbed any other dogs\people. Damn, they don't even bark much at all 

It is a shame that BSL was brought into Australia, all it does is promote underground uncontrolled breeders.

All my dogs are papered by the UKC, I had to desex my bitch which was unfortunate. My sire is of Colby bloodline, very rare in Australia.

BSL


----------



## jibba (Feb 25, 2009)

**double post**


----------



## Troyster (Feb 25, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> i used to do weightpull here in SA with my boy maximus....there are some really good amstaff weightpullers here in SA....
> the most my boy has ever pulled was 741kgs he was about 35kgs at the time...works out to be just over 21 times his body weight


 


There is quite a following developing here in S.A. with tregards to wait pull.My female Amstaff came from a breeder here in Adelaide that i believe currently owns 2 of the highest ranked dogs in the sport


----------



## Talwin (Feb 26, 2009)

amy5189 said:


> *yes, american pitbulls are illegal*. american staffys and american bulldogs (which are bigger than the english bulldogs) are not. a lot of people get confused with the three of them though. its a tad confusing.



What is it with people and continuing the bad name of american pitbull terrier! They are not illegal to own in Australia, they are illegal to *IMPORT. *Almost all shires allow you to own them with a maximum of 2 per adult (over the age of 17), they must be kept in an escape proof yard, and you also must be able to goto the front door without entering said yard.

These dogs are gorgeous big sooks, and any aggressiveness comes from bad owners. As said earlier, even a jack russel can be dangerous, i have a friend that was hospitalised by a Chiahuahua.


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Feb 26, 2009)

> what is it with people and continuing the bad name of american pitbull terrier! They are not illegal to own in australia, they are illegal to *import. *almost all shires allow you to own them with a maximum of 2 per adult (over the age of 17), they must be kept in an escape proof yard, and you also must be able to goto the front door without entering said yard.
> 
> These dogs are gorgeous big sooks, and any aggressiveness comes from bad owners. As said earlier, even a jack russel can be dangerous, i have a friend that was hospitalised by a chiahuahua.


 

*200% agreed!!!*


----------



## Talwin (Feb 26, 2009)

oh forgot to add, awesome dog and great to see the sport getting some exposure. Best of luck.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Feb 26, 2009)

Troyster said:


> There is quite a following developing here in S.A. with tregards to wait pull.My female Amstaff came from a breeder here in Adelaide that i believe currently owns 2 of the highest ranked dogs in the sport




ohh you got a pup from stuart at runamuk amstaffs?
i used his boy guss at stud for my previous litter....
yeah his dogs are awesome weightpullers....he puts alot of work into his dogs ...that why they do so well in the sport....


----------



## jibba (Feb 26, 2009)

"Ban the Deed not the Breed"

Although they are not banned %100 my local council has the following rules in place which is Breed Specific Legislation (complete flunk of a legislation).

They must be desexed
You can't register any new APBT as of May 31 2008
Fencing must be atleast 2m in height
Dogs must be caged if no one is at home

Really crap laws.

Mine are registered, both very obedient, listen to every word I say. When I take them to Maccas for a walk and a Cheesburger treat (every now and then), everyone that sees them just want to cuddle them.

When I was breeding them, I turned down many people that wanted to purchase my pup. I had a very strict selection process for the new owners.

As soon as they said "Bro, how mean are the parents?" I was like "Sorry mate, no pup for you"...


----------



## jibba (Feb 26, 2009)

in fact, as soon as they just said "Bro" I would tell them to walk. lol...


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 26, 2009)

quote=Talwin;1391326]What is it with people and continuing the bad name of american pitbull terrier! They are not illegal to own in Australia, they are illegal to *IMPORT. *Almost all shires allow you to own them with a maximum of 2 per adult (over the age of 17), they must be kept in an escape proof yard, and you also must be able to goto the front door without entering said yard.

These dogs are gorgeous big sooks, and any aggressiveness comes from bad owners. As said earlier, even a jack russel can be dangerous, i have a friend that was hospitalised by a Chiahuahua.[/quote]

have you got anyproof of this? mymate and his vanadian red nose "staffy" would appreciate it.
i cop enough crap fromthe council over my amstaff bitch, and she is a 16yo puppy lol


----------

